# Watkins Glen State Park



## skiboarder72 (May 18, 2009)

Yesterday I had the awesome privilege of visiting Watkins Glen State Park with some of my best friends. Last time I was there I was just getting into photography, trying to do my best with a 4mp Kodak DX7440. Needless to say, I was really excited to use my new skills and equipment out on one of the most beautiful state parks in the country. I do have to say, I'm pretty happy with how the images turned out. I'll definitely be printing some of these really big to hang on my wall.







We walked the entire Watkins Glen Gorge trail, stopping every few feet to capture the stunning landscapes. Thankfully my friends are also into photography so they didn't get too irritated!


----------



## Photoadder (May 18, 2009)

Great job man! I love all of them!


----------



## popdakebin (May 18, 2009)

I just came back from a hike.  How were you able to reduce the intensity of the sun reflecting off rocks/plants, etc?  I'm super frustrated.


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 18, 2009)

popdakebin said:


> I just came back from a hike.  How were you able to reduce the intensity of the sun reflecting off rocks/plants, etc?  I'm super frustrated.



Graduated ND filter... its a must have for shots like this :thumbup:


----------



## Markw (May 18, 2009)

Would have been nice to have a 'darker' ND filter for these shots so you could get the water really well.  I love the shots, though.  What lens did you take these with?

Mark


----------



## ValDR (May 19, 2009)

That drop photo gets my atention


----------



## Guido44 (May 19, 2009)

Excellent shots.


----------



## dab_20 (May 19, 2009)

Some very, very nice compositions here. Nice colors, as well. I love all of them, as they are really interesting to look at. Looks like a beautiful place to shoot!


----------



## Jim Stafford (May 19, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## B Kennedy (May 19, 2009)

Great photos, that 'drop' picture is awesome....sooo crisp.  And I'm very partial to the B&W images! Love them and thatnks for sharing


----------



## lockwood81 (May 19, 2009)

Nice compositions on these.  I enjoyed the series.


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 19, 2009)

thanks so much for the comments guys!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (May 19, 2009)

awesome pics man good job


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 19, 2009)

popdakebin said:


> I just came back from a hike.  How were you able to reduce the intensity of the sun reflecting off rocks/plants, etc?  I'm super frustrated.




A polarizer works great for this as well.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 20, 2009)

all are beautiful, specially the water drop pic!


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 20, 2009)

Do'Urden's Eyes said:


> A polarizer works great for this as well.



As long as the angle to the reflected light and you is 90° :thumbup:


----------

